# Технический отчет проекта Zillya! - 5 миллионов вирусных записей



## Zillya (22 Дек 2011)

Сегодня наш проект празднует своеобразный технический юбилей. Количество вирусных записей наших антивирусных продуктов перешагнула за отметку 5 миллионов. Что означает эта цифра? Много это или мало и что будет дальше?

Прежде всего, стоит отметить, что данная цифра не является каким-то серьёзным достижением для нас или любой другой антивирусной компании. Она показывает лишь объём вредоносных программ, которые известны нам на данный момент, и которые мы изо дня в день обрабатывали, сортировали, анализировали, для которых создавали детектирующие и лечащие записи. 

5 миллионов – много это или мало? Год назад размер наших вирусных баз составлял 3 миллиона записей, а 2 года назад это значение равнялось 1,5 млн. записей. То есть за весь 2010 год в базы было добавлено 1,5 миллиона вирусов, а за 2011 год уже 2 миллиона. Количество появляющихся новых вирусов из года в год растёт. За один только прошедший год нами было проанализировано и добавлено в базы больше вредоносных программ, чем было известно всего на начало 2010 года! И динамика роста количества вредоносных программ продолжает увеличиваться. В последние месяцы этого года объём вредоносных программ, получаемых нами на анализ, продолжал расти.






Почему так получается? Дело в том, что последние годы производство вредоносных программ стало большим и прибыльным бизнесом. Злоумышленники находят новые и новые способы обмана пользователей, получения наживы. В разработку таких программ вкладываются огромные средства. Над разработкой современных троянских программ работают огромные коллективы, выпускающие по сотни модификаций одной вредоносной программы в день.

Так, самой огромной по количеству модификаций в нашей базе является троянская программа Trojan.Swizzor.Win32. Ещё 2 года назад мы насчитывали 120 тысяч модификаций этого троянца, а сейчас нам известно уже более 176 тысяч.

[table 1 2 1]*Самые большие семейства вредоносных программ (количество модификаций в базе Zillya!)*
*Наименование*|=*2 года назад*|=*1 год назад*|=*Сейчас*
*Trojan.Swizzor.Win32*|=120802|=168503|=176107
*Trojan.FakeAV.Win32*|=24|=36947|=160176
*Backdoor.Hupigon.Win32*|=56893|=105350|=130202
*Trojan.OnLineGames.Win32*|=42178|=77010|=107489
*Worm.Palevo.Win32*|=1747|=33556|=74552
*Backdoor.Bifrose.Win32*|=24787|=43918|=63984
[/table]​
Вы наверняка слышали про так называемые поддельные антивирусы (*FakeAV*). При помощи них злоумышленники вымогают у миллионов пользователей средства за лечение их компьютеров от несуществующих вирусов несуществующим антивирусным продуктом. Два года назад эта отрасль кибер-мошенничества только зарождалась, существовало лишь несколько десятков таких программ. Через год эта цифра достигла уже 36 тысяч экземпляров, а на сегодняшний день нами обнаруживается и нейтрализуется уже более 160 тысяч модификаций таких псевдо-антивирусов. То есть за один только год появилось более 120 тысяч таких программ, что составляет в среднем по 330 модификаций Trojan.FakeAV.Win32 каждый день на протяжении года, без выходных и праздников!

На протяжении года регулярно напоминали о себе создатели очень распространённого компьютерного червя Worm.Palevo.Win32, который успешно распространяется через USB-накопители. Так, к примеру, каждый месяц лета этого года авторы червя выпускали в свет по 5 тысяч вариантов своего творения, заставляя попотеть антивирусные компании.

В тоже время украинские и российские пользователи больше всего страдали от засилья различных программ-вымогателей и массовой кражи аккаунтов социальных сетей. Кибер-преступники хорошо усвоили, где именно можно поживиться на отечественных пользователях глобальной сети. И пусть по сравнению с вредоносными программами, распространёнными в мировом масштабе, троянцев рассчитанных на русскоязычного пользователя было не так много, но нервов они потрепали не мало как обычным рядовым пользователям, так и специалистам в области информационной безопасности.

[table 1 2 1]*Количество известных модификаций некоторых распространённых троянских программ*
*Семейства троянцев*|*2 года назад*|*1 год назад*|*Сейчас*
*Блокировщики системы, вымогающие деньги за разблокировку*|530|>1650|>5500
*Кража аккаунтов социальной сети VKontakte|*250|>1300|>4300
[/table]​
Самыми массовыми типами вредоносных программ являются программы класса *Trojan.* Именно они чаще всего создаются десятками и сотнями тысяч вариантов, большинство из которых настолько отличаются друг от друга, что требуют от антивирусных компаний проведения персональных исследований и создания индивидуальных вирусных записей для их обнаружения и нейтрализации.




Что примечательно: если количество Троянских программ за последний год выросло более чем на миллион экземпляров, сетевых червей стало больше на 150 тысяч вариантов, высокотехнологичных *Rootkit-ов* почти на 20 тысяч новых версий, то новых модификаций самых обычных компьютерных вирусов, заражающих другие файлы, наша лаборатория в этом году насчитала всего чуть больше сотни!

Несомненно, кибер-криминал очень быстро подстраивается под новые веяния. Разработчики троянских программ способны в течение нескольких дней выпустить сотни вариантов новых троянцев, адаптированных под конкретную социальную сеть или информационный повод. В будущем по-прежнему будут появляться сотни тысяч и миллионы новых вредоносных программ. Именно поэтому каждый пользователь должен понимать, что антивирус следует использовать всегда с самыми последними базами. Даже вчерашнее обновление баз, это уже недостающие несколько тысяч записей против новых, только что появившихся компьютерных вирусов.


----------



## Illidan (23 Дек 2011)

Zillya! написал(а):


> Да, естественно статистика ведется. Ближе к Новому Году будет выпущен отчет со статистическими данными за год. Материал будет опубликован в средстах массовой информации и данный форум не исключение.



Сдержали обещание , отчет хорош. :victory:


----------



## Severnyj (23 Дек 2011)

Желаю сотрудникам компании, хоть и может рановато, в Новом Году продолжить продуктивную работу над программой и вывести ее на уровень известных вендоров, по защите и лечению.


----------



## Zillya! (5 Янв 2012)

Компания поздавляет всех пользователей и сотрудников ресурса с Новым Годом и Рождеством. Хотелось бы пожелать всем отсутсвия нужды в антивирусных продуктах и высокого уровня знаний в ИТ технологиях. Желаем ресурсу оставаться на таком же высоком уровне продуктивности а так же стремительного развития. Отдельную благоданость хотелось бы выразить сотрудникам ресурса Severnyj и akoK за всесторонее содействие нашему проекту.


----------



## Ботан (16 Июл 2013)

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

